# Looking for some sort of African Frog



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I had this one person tell me he bought these "African Frogs" and it turned out to be something else. He said they are some supre predatory frog. He described them as frog with 3" nails. The frog was still at a small size. They tore up all his fish so he brought it back to the lfs and the lfs employee called animal control and animal control killed the frogs. I dont know if he is telling the truth but with the drescription he told me, it seems like this frog maybe something. Does anyone know what im talking about?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Could he be talking about African Clawed Frogs? Acronym for it ACF because i did a yahoo serach and everyone was using that acronym so i might as well share.

I dont know if it was the same frog, i read these guys arent that agressive.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well, there are aquatic frogs out there, they sell em at petsmart for like5 bucks. They are pansies and would get killed by any aggressive fish they're kept with. get like 3" long, but they sell em at 1"


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you can get 2 types of African aquatic fro9gs, African dwarf frogs, and African clawed frogs

heres a handy link

I think you are talking about the African Clawed Frogs _Xenopus laevis_









Here you see the female _X. laevis_ and _X. tropicalis_


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I can see why bdking regards them as feeders


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

the dwarf frog is often eaten by large fish, but the clawed frog is a reasonable size


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Innes said:


> ... but the clawed frog is a reasonable size


 TO BE EATEN BY LARGE FISH


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I dont reccomend feeding any amphibian to any type of animal, they all have toxins in their skin, although I believe these frogs dont contain too much


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

dooooo iiiiiiitttt


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Is there anymore other aquatic african frogs? I dont think he is talking about the clawed and the dwarf frogs.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yes, but they are not so commen

heres a handy link
heres another handy link
heres another handy link


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

lol im sorry but i have to bring this one back up heres my albino claw frog


----------

